# Penderecki's Paradise Lost



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Wait -- wait -- WAIT! Penderecki made a composition based on _Paradise Lost_? (I will follow his wishes and not call it an opera.) Why did I not know of this!? Who can recommend me a good recording? I must get this as soon as possible!


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

It's on You Tube while you're waiting - must agree...brief bit I've heard sounds terrific !


----------

